
The 2017 Data Professional Salary Survey Results - xlsx file - SQL2219
http://14days.brentozar.com.s3.amazonaws.com/2017_Data_Professional_Salary_Survey_Responses_DRAFT.xlsx
======
BrentOzar
Those are prelim results as they come in. The survey closes Sunday. More
details:

[https://www.brentozar.com/archive/2017/01/tell-us-
make-2017-...](https://www.brentozar.com/archive/2017/01/tell-us-
make-2017-data-professional-salary-survey/)

I wouldn't link directly to the Excel file without context, especially since
it'll disappear shortly when the final results come out.

